# No tru2way, but does support Comcast On Demand?



## phredster (Mar 11, 2009)

One of the Engadget screenshots shows Comcast On Demand as an option? Anybody know what that is?


----------



## DrewTivo (Mar 30, 2005)

RCN seems poised to offer that as well. Perhaps they've integrated some sort of internet ordering system, so instead of doing it directly through your cable box you go through the internet interface.


----------



## LifeIsABeach (Feb 28, 2001)

Nevermind. Was thinking of PPV.


----------



## bkdtv (Jan 9, 2003)

RCN upgraded their systems to allow two-way communication using a network interface. That eliminates the need for tru2way to support cable On Demand, PPV ordering, etc.

TiVo hasn't had much success convincing other operators to do the same.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

but they are 'buddies' with comcast. And maybe the seachange deal works with comcast.

I can't imagine that tivo would hand out screen caps with comcast's name on it if it would piss off comcast.

But it could just be a dream tivo has and comcast isn't gonna bother.


IF they got comcast VOD- I'd buy one on day one (with the upgrade offer)


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

I found an article on the subject:

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=180071&site=lr_cable


----------



## Khaz (Jan 31, 2005)

This system was going to be my first TiVo purchase in years if it had VOD for Comcast. It looks like I'm going to be sticking with their DVR instead. 

TiVo really isn't a compelling offering to me any more. My PS3 and Xbox do the video through Netflix and and let me play games. My DVR records movies and allows me to watch the on-demand content I'm already paying for, at much higher quality than anything i can download. The only compelling reason I could see to buy a TiVo would be for the multi-room viewing, which I just don't do any more. 

Sucks to be Tivo! They are losing the fight.


----------



## MichaelK (Jan 10, 2002)

Khaz said:


> This system was going to be my first TiVo purchase in years if it had VOD for Comcast. It looks like I'm going to be sticking with their DVR instead. ...


Similar boat for me- i have 2 S3's and an old S2 dvd. If the premier can do comcast vod- the s2 is getting swapped out.

BUT we dont know if they will or WONT have void for comcast.

Besides the comcast on demand widget/app/icon on the engadget pics. there was also a menu item for 'cable video on demand' along side 'blockbuster video on demand' and 'amazon video on demand'. That one could just be remnants of the RCN box but it's hard to think tivo would hand use comcast's logo without their approval.

Again it could just be tivo wishfull thinking and putting that in as a placeholder.

But we just dont know at the moment.

(unless there's a statement in one of the other threads that i haven't gotten to...)


----------



## phredster (Mar 11, 2009)

If Comcast decided to offer this Premier box as an alternative I would be getting 3 of them.


----------



## ItsRounder (Feb 28, 2010)

http://www.lightreading.com/document.asp?doc_id=188664&site=lr_cable



> NEW YORK -- TiVo Inc. (Nasdaq: TIVO) says it's building a tru2way version of its new interface for Comcast Corp. (Nasdaq: CMCSA, CMCSK) and other cable operators, but it's also pitching major MSOs on using the company's new "Premiere" boxes -- unveiled Tuesday night -- as their primary DVR for cable subscribers. (See New TiVo DVRs Built for Web & Cable Content.)
> 
> Would we like to see the big guys ultimately gravitate to this kind of solution? Yes. Realistically, we think the tru2way path is the way theyre going, and we have to be geared toward translating what were doing here to a tru2Way opportunity. And theyre funding us to do that. But its going to take a long time, TiVo CEO Tom Rogers told Light Reading Cable after unveiling the new boxes here at Rockefeller Center.
> 
> Comcast has already confirmed that it intends to offer TiVo as its primary DVR option in a yet-to-be announced tru2way market. TiVo's confirmed plans involving tru2way software suggest that Comcast won't offer the Premiere box, but might instead offer DVR hardware from other suppliers that's outfitted with TiVo's coming tru2way-based user interface. Comcast has tru2way deployed in Denver, Chicago, and Atlanta, with Boston expected to be among the markets next in line for the upgrade. [Ed. note: We've asked Comcast to clarify.] Some of the top six "incumbent" MSOs are still upgrading thier headends to support tru2way. (See Cable's Tru2way Build Continues.)


----------

